# Android App :)



## jonphil

At last Virgin look to have released a Android app for the TV guide and remote record.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.virginmedia.tvguide

Needs some work, but it's a good start


----------



## Pine Cladding

I may be wrong, but on the face of it, it looks like the existing web remote. Anyone able to do a review?


----------



## jonphil

It's just a basic TV guide app but allows remote record. It's in no way like the fully functional ipad app, but I never expected that.

It's just much quicker and easier to use on the phone than the website as it's formatted for the screen and remembers the logon details, with the website I was forever having to log out and back in again to get it to recognise me.


----------



## Karnak

Ooh, very exciting.

Installing now.


----------



## Karnak

Not bad at all. Fairly slick assuming the remote record request I tried out works


----------



## cwaring

Of course, no-one makes anything like this for us poor Symbian users  (Not that I need it; but we don't get any other good apps either!)


----------



## Karnak

Dead O/S, living in the past, etc


----------



## deshepherd

Pine Cladding said:


> I may be wrong, but on the face of it, it looks like the existing web remote. Anyone able to do a review?


I think quite a few android/iphone apps are just a wrapper around an exisitng website designed to preset the data in a way more appropriate to a small screen.

Anyway, downloaded it and had a quick play and it looks good ... probably a bit easier to use than the website.


----------



## cwaring

Karnak said:


> Dead O/S, living in the past, etc


True enough


----------



## microbe

Any of you early adopters able to upload/share the APK file directly please? I've got an android tablet which, as it isn't a telephone (there's a clue in the name), Android market refuses to acknowledge exists so can't download from there.

Pretty please?

Ta
Paul


----------



## deshepherd

Just scheduled a recording with it ... spotted that Horizon on NASA and the moon looked interesting tonight during my lunch time read of the "i".


----------



## davezatz

Yah, anyone willing to upload/provide the APK? It says my phone is not supported. Supposedly. I'm [email protected] - Thanks!


----------



## Zaichik

What phone do you have? It seems some low res phones like the HTC Wildfire can't run the ap.


----------



## Modan

Runs on my phone - Yay :up:
But not on my tablet - Boo. :down:

Which is a shame, because the tablet was where I imagined using it the most.


----------



## ptruman

Well, it's a start.
It only (by default) shows now & next for all channels.
Clicking on a channel shows the listing for the day

There is no search facility! :\


----------



## deshepherd

deshepherd said:


> Just scheduled a recording with it ... spotted that Horizon on NASA and the moon looked interesting tonight during my lunch time read of the "i".


and TiVo got the request and recorded the program ... so thats a big (green) thumbs up to the app!


----------



## sjp

remote record worked fine for me as well but i chose some teen wolf angst pile o'crap to test it on.

HTC Desire


----------



## sjp

update available


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Changelog is 'Removed tablet support and revised help wording'.

So might not want to update to this if you're on a tablet.


----------



## ericd121

jonphil said:


> At last Virgin look to have released a Android app for the TV guide and remote record.
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.virginmedia.tvguide


Looking at the screen shots, there's a login screen.

What are you logging into?


----------



## microbe

I'd hazard a guess that you log into your VM account so as to only set recordings on your Tivo, though the thought of setting things on someone elses does put a smile on my face!

Not that I'll be having opportunity to play with my android tablet, which isn't supported.

P


----------



## smokie

Can't log on, is it the same username and password as my Virginmedia account? Cos that doesn't work...


----------



## Tony Hoyle

It's the one for your VM account, which is also the same one used for this http://tv.virginmedia.com/vtvapp/epg.do


----------



## smokie

Ah yes. My email address is all lower case, but a typing aid on t'Android was putting the initial letter as upper case, which cause the problem. First time I can recall the email address to be case sensitive.


----------



## ericd121

smokie said:


> First time I can recall the email address to be case sensitive.


Coincidentally, I read the other day that all email addresses are, or can be, case sensitive, but most organisations configure their mail servers to treat them as non-case sensitive.


----------



## chrisnkazz

please could somebody share the apk with me please
ill be forever grateful


----------



## Johnny_boy

cwaring said:


> Of course, no-one makes anything like this for us poor Symbian users  (Not that I need it; but we don't get any other good apps either!)


Sky do.. I used their app on my E71 before the iphone app was out. Doesn't help but shows Sky support other platforms.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

They've also released a video streaming app on android, but I wouldn't bother because they want to charge XL customers £1.75 per hour for the 'privilege' of using it, and it doesn't support wifi.


----------



## chrisnkazz

Please if any one has the apk could you post me a link sorry 2 spam again


----------



## mikerr

Tony Hoyle said:


> They've also released a video streaming app on android


and only for "selected" on demand programmes.

I'd use it if it allowed streaming your tivo recordings, 
which reminds me - I have a slingbox doing nothing - does slingbox support the VM TiVo remote codes ?


----------



## davezatz

chrisnkazz said:


> Please if any one has the apk could you post me a link sorry 2 spam again


Me too, thank you.


----------



## chrisnkazz

Can nobody help us please I can not find the app in the market if some one has it would they please share a link or pm it me please
thanks


----------



## Tony Hoyle

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.virginmedia.tvguide


----------



## davezatz

Tony Hoyle said:


> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.virginmedia.tvguide


Unfortunately, as I'm out of market so to speak, I'm unable to download from that link.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Hi,

Is this any good?, I think I've extracted the app correctly.

Pete

http://www.mediafire.com/?rfurtxe5dplqkf2


----------



## chrisnkazz

Thats great it works perfectly dont know why the market says its incompatable with my phone it works just fine thank you again.

now is there any chance of someone uploading the video player please....


----------



## microbe

Mine downloaded as a .txt file but renamed to .apk and all working now, despite it being not compatible with my device, according, to market.
Cheers!


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

chrisnkazz said:


> Thats great it works perfectly dont know why the market says its incompatable with my phone it works just fine thank you again.
> 
> now is there any chance of someone uploading the video player please....


There are a few video players on the market. Who makes it?


----------



## Karnak

Official TiVo Android App:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tivophone.android

Not actually allowed to be downloaded to UK phones but I assume the APK's going to be gettable soon enough. Anyone managed to do this and try it out yet?


----------



## Tony Hoyle

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> There are a few video players on the market. Who makes it?


VM have a video player, but it's somewhat expensive to use (unlike Sky's version, you have to pay for things you already subscribe to). Also, it won't work on most tablets as it requires a 3G connection (won't work over wifi).

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.virginmedia.player if someone wants to extract it.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Tony Hoyle said:


> VM have a video player, but it's somewhat expensive to use (unlike Sky's version, you have to pay for things you already subscribe to). Also, it won't work on most tablets as it requires a 3G connection (won't work over wifi).
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.virginmedia.player if someone wants to extract it.


Ah, I see. Didn't realise virgin did this app.

There you go :

http://www.mediafire.com/?58bdqpju7p9reij


----------



## chrisnkazz

Thank you tivo-york99 that is amazing of you really appriciate it :-D


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

You're welcome. 

I'm just trying to find a way to download the official Tivo android app now - I've used Market Enabler but it still doesn't appear.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Here it is. http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EA9CQKBY

Got it working. Had to alter the python script to show both my tivos but apart from that it was reasonably straightforward.

It works but..

Channel logos are of course all wrong..
There are no images - you can do things like browse actors but their image comes up as a blue square all the time. Does the ipad app have images?

OTOH everything else looks like it works.


----------



## howardmicks

Got the new app thanks to cable forum,struggling to install where do i find the tivo name


----------



## Tony Hoyle

It's just picked up from what's added by the python script. You mean the MAK? That's in the tivo settings menu.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Ahh.. the one on cableforum is not the tivo android app. It's a 3rd party app*.. someone was either misinformed or was having a little joke (it doesn't even look remotely like the tivo app).

Try http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EA9CQKBY

* Indeed, a copy of a payware app.. although I'm not sure I'd pay for that..


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Some info as to why the images don't work.. it's trying to fetch them directly off tivo, but they're not there (yet). Makes me wonder if they exist somewhere else, eg. at VM, and a bit of careful proxying will fix it.

eg.


Code:


http://i.tivo.com/images-static/logos/65x55/202.png

 is presumably somewhere..


----------



## microbe

Hi Tony,
Can you give us a prompt on how to configure the Official TiVo app please? I got it loaded but it didn't find my TiVo (commander app did) and I can't Sus how or where to get at the settings, it made me login as a guest and wanted email addresses and stuff, should I have percevered and got beyond that stage?


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Exactly the same as the ipad app. You run the proxy and the app sees your tivos, then prompts for the MAK. Really nothing to configure... it's pretty automatic.

Forget the guest login stuff, it's for the tivo.com site and relevant only to US users.


----------



## yerksha puddin

OK. So I've downloaded and installed the .apk [reports itself as ver.1.5.1.35(1a) while it is scanning].

When I start the app it automatically scans for my TiVo and finds it. It displays the last 4 digits of its ID in a single-item list with the words "Not Available >" next to it.

Touching "Not Available >" displays: "Unsupported DVR - This app currently requires a TiVo Premiere Series4 DVR or TiVo Series3/TiVo HD DVR - OK". There is nowhere to type the access code but network access is enabled because TiVo Commander works just fine.

Any further suggestions welcome.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Follow the instructions in the ipad app threads to get it working... it's the same procedure.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=479134
For windows, especially the link to cableforum - http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/35342566-post234.html


----------



## yerksha puddin

OK, thanks. So I've now downloaded and am running BonjourVM only to find that I needed to install itunes (or other apple products to get dnssd.dll installed). That now done, the app 'Force Closes' while scanning. Don't know whether this means anything to anybody:

APP_VERSION_CODE=15352
ANDROID_VERSION=2.3.5
PHONE_MODEL=HTC Desire HD A9191
CUSTOM_DATA=
STACK_TRACE=java.lang.NullPointerException
at com.tivo.android.controller.NetworkAdapter.isDVRCompatible(NetworkAdapter.java:514)
at com.tivo.android.controller.NetworkAdapter.addDevice(NetworkAdapter.java:191)
at com.tivo.android.controller.NetworkAdapter.addDevice(NetworkAdapter.java:159)
at com.tivo.android.controller.NetworkAdapter.serviceResolved(NetworkAdapter.java:106)
at com.tivo.javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.handleServiceResolved(JmDNSImpl.java:491)
at com.tivo.javax.jmdns.impl.ServiceInfoImpl.updateRecord(ServiceInfoImpl.java:524)
at com.tivo.javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.updateRecord(JmDNSImpl.java:887)
at com.tivo.javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.handleResponse(JmDNSImpl.java:999)
at com.tivo.javax.jmdns.impl.SocketListener.run(SocketListener.java:74)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:1027)

LOGCAT=null

Please let me know, if it does. Otherwise, I guess it's wait until it's officially released (if ever).


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Sounds like the windows app isn't properly pretending to be an S4 tivo. I don't do windows so can't really help. Maybe ask the guy on cableforum?


----------



## swythan

Does the latest version of the US TiVo Android app still work with the updated UK TiVo firmware (15.2-01-2-C00)?

That f/w has stopped most of the 3rd party apps from working (on purpose), but if the official apps still work then we've got something to go on to get them working again. Apparently the latest iPad one (1.6.1?) still works, but I've no idea how to disassemble an iPad app.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

No. Tivo won't authorise the android app.. it connects then gets kicked out. Seems to be deliberate, since it's talking the same protocol as the ipad app.


----------

